# Novak 17.5 timing ring problems



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm adjusting my timing on my 17.5, but I have 2 questions. How much is too much? And is the ring supposed to be hard to rotate? Mines a complete pain, and I moved it, but I just can't move it back to zero.
Thanks all,
Mike


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

TEAM_lost. said:


> I'm adjusting my timing on my 17.5, but I have 2 questions. How much is too much? And is the ring supposed to be hard to rotate? Mines a complete pain, and I moved it, but I just can't move it back to zero.
> Thanks all,
> Mike


Hey Mike, yeah they can be a little stiff to adjust. As for the too much question it is totally based on the performance to are looking to get out of it.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

Ahh ok, I thought I broke it . I moved it two notches counter clockwise from the starting notch. So we'll see how she does this Saturday. And I"m not going to forget my temp gun this time . I just can't get it to go back to where it was originally.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

If you went counter clock wise you are about to see a huge difference in low end torque.That is actually where I run my novaks, turned all the way down and geared up a couple teeth from what you would run with the timing at the factory setting.It has been working quite nicely in my 2wd buggy putting me in the A everytime out.Also the temps are running in the 115-130 range afer a 5 minute race.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks!

Are you getting any top-end gain?


----------



## casper60 (Feb 10, 2008)

Counter clockwise increases timing, clockwise decreases it.

Just an FYI 420


----------



## sbrady#0 (Nov 18, 2007)

how differant is adjusting timing on brushless from the old mod bruhed motors I used to run mod with mild motors and crank the timing up for more speed is it the same with brushless


----------



## samgkd (Dec 30, 2003)

When you say clockwise, is that with the endbell facing you?

Sam


----------



## casper60 (Feb 10, 2008)

Sam, 

yes, that is with the timing ring facing you.


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

That Ring Should Not Be Difficult To Move At All Make Sure You Loosen The Three Screws On The Black Cover Plate On The Back Of The Motor... And Some Above Is Correct Counter Clockwise Is More Timing More Rpm Clockwise Less Timing More Torque


----------

